# Stealth D. Coates Nuc Swarm Trap



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Where did you get the plans to make that? Do you mind sharing? Did you paint them green to blend in with the trees. I am thinking of making some for next year. Thanks!


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job on these...I like the wingnuts & the fact that they are made out of boards instead of plywood.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

SallyD said:


> Where did you get the plans to make that? Do you mind sharing? Did you paint them green to blend in with the trees. I am thinking of making some for next year. Thanks!


http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/

I made a couple of small changes, but basically this is just a Coates nuc being used as a swarm bait hive. I used some threaded rod clamped between the end piece of the box and the piece that is placed above it to form the handhold - this allows me to use the wingnut to secure the top so that if I drop the thing I won't have bees all over the place.

I need to paint them a darker/more natural tone of green, perhaps two tone in a camouflage pattern - they don't perfectly match the foliage. That said, unless you are looking for them (once covered with branches) they would be hard to notice. 

Cheers!


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool design changes. The color, the design change (adding the wiring) and hanging limbs on the boxes might even work in my neighborhood where there's rock chunking boys roaming all over the place. 

I used the D. Coates plans, too, but I made 8 frame mediums and they caught 2 swarms so far.

bnt


----------

